# Presas Brothers Arnis Seminar



## Dan Anderson (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi All,

This is to let you know of the upcoming seminar being held in my new school location. This is the Presas Brothers Arnis Seminar. In this seminar each section will feature teachings from one of the Presas Brothers. I will be teaching Modern Arnis (Remy Presas). Mike Bowers will be teaching Kombatan (Ernesto Presas). Kurtis Goodwin will be teaching Hinagaran Arnis de Mano (Roberto Presas). 

This is going to be a historic event as the Presas brothers never taught together in the United States - ever - and the last time they taught together in the Philippines was pre-1974 so this is going to be a first ever comparison of the different evolutions of each brothers art. Mike, Kurtis and I are very excited about this event and are going to make it as informative and positive as possible! 

I know a great many of you do not live in my area so I will be taping this event to make available as a DVD. Enclosed is a pdf file of the poster of the event. If you know of someone in my area who would be interested in attending this seminar feel free to email this to them.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 7, 2008)

Cool.

Dan, tell us a little bit about Kurtis Goodwin, and his background with Roberto Presas. 

I know how people have had access to the late Prof. Remy, and to Gm Ernesto, but not many of us know a lot about GM Roberto (in terms of what he does and how it differs from the two brothers), or anyone's training background and experience with him...


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi All,

I got from two different sources (on two different coasts) that my flyer might be a hair misleading since I have photos of the Presas brothers, some people might think that the brothers are teaching the seminar. This is not my intention. 

We three instructors, Mike Bowers, Kurtis Goodwin and myself, are representing the different arts taught by the Presas Brothers. Mike Bowers is highly ranked in Ernesto Presas' Kombatan and Kurtis Goodwin is highly ranked in Roberto Presas' Hinagaran Arnis de Mano. 

I have upgraded the flyer to show this distinction.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 8, 2008)

Dan Anderson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got from two different sources (on two different coasts) that my flyer might be a hair misleading since I have photos of the Presas brothers, some people might think that the brothers are teaching the seminar. This is not my intention.



lol... that never even occured to me, but that is probably correct, especially if they don't know anything about Modern Arnis! 

The new flyer looks good though... 

C.

PS... Hey, who is that really young guy with the full head of hair in the middle picture? There is no way that guy is old enough to have trained with Professor!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 9, 2008)

Cruentus said:


> PS... Hey, who is that really young guy with the full head of hair in the middle picture? There is no way that guy is old enough to have trained with Professor!


 
Ahhh, the marvel of Photoshop...:drinkbeer

Dan


----------



## Morgan (Jan 12, 2008)

Dan Anderson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got from two different sources (on two different coasts) that my flyer might be a hair misleading since I have photos of the Presas brothers, some people might think that the brothers are teaching the seminar. This is not my intention.
> 
> ...


 
Very nice flyer.  The correction seems appropriate and very well done.  
If my work-travel schedule works out favorably, I'll attend.  It's an at the door thing however.

Morgan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 13, 2008)

Morgan said:


> Very nice flyer. The correction seems appropriate and very well done.
> If my work-travel schedule works out favorably, I'll attend. It's an at the door thing however.
> 
> Morgan


Fair enough.  Let me know.  If you miss it you WILL miss a great time.  In the words of John Lennon's _Being For The Benefit Of Mr. Kite, _"A splendid time is guaranteed for all."

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Dan

What's the closest large airport that you fly out of?

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 2, 2008)

PDX.  You thinking of coming?  Wow.

Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 8, 2008)

Tomorrow's the day!  Will post you all and let you know how it went.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2008)

Dan Anderson said:


> Tomorrow's the day! Will post you all and let you know how it went.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 
Good luck Dan and have a lot of fun!


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow, Dan, and will be looking forward to the seminar review. Looking forward to comparisons between the Presas' brothers' arts.

Take care,
Brian


----------

